# EZ bar Vs Straight bar



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats your prefference or are they both very different exercises ?

Every arm workout l mean to give the straight bar a try and always forget. Is it a comfort thing the different bars or a different " angle " that it hits the bi's ?


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

EZ Bar for me mate. Straight bar over rotates my wrist too much. And aggravates an old teenage broken wrist injury.

I would love to grab a straight bar but knowing the outcome would cripple me.... No Ta!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

EZ bar has got to be better, I started using a new way of holding it this week that I saw someone else doing. Feels like my arms have grew an inch, works them in a completely different way.

Can't say that with a straight bar.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I used to always use the ez bar but swapped to the straight bar their two months ago and never looked back since as i feel it hits my biceps alot more but i find it can put a bit of strain on my wrists so i use wrist straps


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Straight hurts my shoulder for some reason so ez it is for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I see a lot of people on Youtube using the straight bar and it got me thinking.

I have to admit l can see the wrist issue as it doesnt look a " natural " movement, but if you didnt go too heavy you could combat that l think.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Always use a straight grip,and in the past year every single arm exercise has been a machine or cable work,i have not done a single bar or dumbbell exercise.

Made better gains like this..however im not saying its better full stop,its just been a massive change from years or doing other exercises.

May start dropping cable work and using bars again just for the shock factor....always worth swapping things around but stick with it.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I used a straight bar for years but ended up with tendonitis in my forearms, excrutiating! Swapped over to EZ bar and it hasn't been back since. I definately think straight bar works the bicep better but for me it just didn't seem worth it as I could train through the pain it caused.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Always use a straight grip,and in the past year every single arm exercise has been a machine or cable work,i have not done a single bar or dumbbell exercise.
> 
> Made better gains like this..however im not saying its better full stop,its just been a massive change from years or doing other exercises.
> 
> May start dropping cable work and using bars again just for the shock factor....always worth swapping things around but stick with it.


Now l cant take to machines at all mate for some reason. Tried various differnt ones and just not comfortable.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

EZ bar always, straight bar over twists my wrist...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Straight bar however will cause more aches and pains the EZ curl without a doubt,but i have learned to go a lot lighter,this has helped no end.

And IMO i honestly believe better gains can be made from doing high slow reps for biceps rather than heavy sh1te form.

Lets face it,the Bicep is no bigger than a small apple at best,and the thought of this tender muscle going ping and riding up the arm is NOT a pretty sight.

Still go heavy on Triceps but Biceps is all 12+ slow reps...works a treat.


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Ez bar, broke both wrist playing rugby few yrs ago


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Now l cant take to machines at all mate for some reason. Tried various differnt ones and just not comfortable.


Kill yourself :death: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Loving all this "my wrists hurt" bollocks.

Kill yourselves...

You wouldnt do for me on a Building site.....get your coats lads.....form a queue at the dole office :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I use both.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use neither really. Chins and dips work for me.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

both here ez for curling one out and straight for reverse grip


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

shoulders said:


> both here ez for curling one out and straight for reverse grip


I am exactly the same, use the straight every time for reverse but never normal.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha the pain is so bad it feels like I'm dying.
> 
> My hands want to turn inwards when using a straight bar, even on an EZ bar, it stresses the wrists.
> 
> Am I what you would call a "Limp Wristed ******" ?


Yes mate..absolutely.....of the highest order :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

barbell curl is best for me, works the biceps more, with the ez you hit the side of the arm brachiali and the bi, but for pure bicep demolition barbell curls are the one


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

baggsy said:


> barbell curl is best for me, works the biceps more, with the ez you hit the side of the arm brachiali and the bi, but for pure bicep demolition barbell curls are the one


X2!!

In using the straight bar, over the ez bar you do 2 things, 1) put your biceps in a stronger position, 2) by doing this you get a more effective contraction at the top of the curl,

Try this, imagine you are holding an ez bar and curl your arms up, now while at the top, position your hands as if you are holding a straight bar, notice how your bi's contract that little bit more?

Straight bar everytime!

Just the same with the narrow palms facing in chin up, as apposed to the wide grip palms out pull up, with this you have your bis in the stronger position, and two, more of a stretch in your lats at the bottom, giving a stronger, more affective contraction!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mez said:


> EZ bar has got to be better, I *started using a new way of holding it this week that I saw someone else doing*. Feels like my arms have grew an inch, works them in a completely different way.
> 
> Can't say that with a straight bar.


which way did you start using it and what way were you using before?

and i find EZ easier than the straight


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Neither anymore, I find db's much better to use.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

G


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive had tendonitis fixed twice in both elbows so its dumbells, then ez and then straight bar for me .

Ive reached the age where not getting injured is a priority


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

are you going to share this 'new way of holding it?' i would lover another iinch on my arms :thumb:


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

EZ 24/7


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Both- I use the straight bar for my supersets with push downs. Going heavy puts pressure on my right wrist (fractured in 3 places a few years ago) but it never stops me.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

When i train bi's i do curls with the oly bar


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> I see a lot of people on Youtube using the straight bar and it got me thinking.
> 
> I have to admit l can see the wrist issue as it doesnt look a " natural " movement, but if you didnt go too heavy you could combat that l think.


I have ligament issues with both wrists and have done ever since i was a kid - EZ bar means no wrist pain/swelling or dislocation issues for me, just can't use a straight bar.

I also like to use the EZ bar for triceps exercises (easier on the elbows) and reverse curls when I do them (same probs as with biceps using a straight bar).


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

I use both ,but do slow negatives when using straight bar I find it hits them harder


----------

